# Aftermarket Stereo Electrical Issues



## dannymcd99 (5 mo ago)

I have an aftermarket stereo with two amps and kept my factory radio on my 2017 Chevy Cruze 1.4L LT. It has worked fine for several years then it started cutting out at high volumes. Amps are fine, everything on the stereo is good but the voltage moves around a lot. Used to always sit at 14.4 volts but now goes as low as 12.1 sometimes and the cutting out happens when it goes below 12.5. Any help would be awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Johnny B (Jun 4, 2019)

I would guess you need a new car battery, I would get an H7 or at least an H6.


----------



## dannymcd99 (5 mo ago)

Johnny B said:


> I would guess you need a new car battery, I would get an H7 or at least an H6.


I already replaced it with a brand new stock AC Deco gold battery, It ran off the stock one fine


----------



## 2014 Encore (5 mo ago)

Have you readjusted amp gains or changed anything since the initial install ? Also, there is a good chance your alternator just doesn't supply enough amperage for the 2 amps.


----------



## johnpery (5 mo ago)

A bracket used in the driver or front passenger seat-back recliner mechanism may have been incorrectly welded to the seat-back frame, as a result, in the event of a crash, the head-restraints may not function properly. find more on Sodium Hypo Chlorite


----------

